# Amano full of eggs?



## cjim (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering if anybody had a picture of an Amano full of eggs, or other similar shrimp that carry eggs like this. I think mine might be pregnant. Any help is much apreiciated. Many thanks in advance! 

Jim


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Unless you're getting a brackish setup to raise the shrimplets in, you won't be able to successfully breed them. 

But I'd also like to see pics of an Amano carrying eggs!


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

With any luck I should be able to get such a picture in a month or so when my shrimps are mature enough. As long as I didn't get all one sex. I'll post if I have success.


----------



## cjim (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool! So the babies need brackish water?? that stinks i was really looking forward to having some baby amanos. I think mine has eggs. I have two and one of them is real big and has all of these little balls in ahhh.... the stomache area...i guess. oh well


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I knew I'd remember where I saw an amano with eggs

http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/Im4002.jpg


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of my female...


----------

